# Im an inventor. Would you buy faster setting mud?



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> I'd be interested in something that I could apply in the form of a patch, spray it with an activator, and then it dries perfectly flat without having to manually smooth it or sand it.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: The holy grail.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

:no: Be careful what you wish for. If it was too easy.....


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

As with all new products, the inventor must develop a product with a compelling reason to switch to it. That means every change is more difficult than the last. 

Market: It seems your products really are directed at the relatively small patch market. 

Existing Products: Hot mud, especially easy sand, already does most of what you want a product to do. 

Price: Easy Sand is cheap already

Cost Savings to the user: Currently the material and time costs for small patches are pretty cheap. The material costs are insignificant so you must be able to offer something that minimizes labor by a lot, tough to do when a small patch goes so quick. 

it seems to me that you are unfamiliar with your market, with the labor side and the material side. You are trying to re-invent the wheel. First, spend time with some guys who do small drywall repair, learn how to do the job, then you will begin to understand your market.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.edp-inc.net/ Next to dura-bond This is the finest hot-mud Iv'e ever used..


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The second idea is exactly the kind of glue I already use for crown work.


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

How about a setting compound like Durabond with a longer
setting time - like 240.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Theres plenty of ways we can speed up the set, if we get it too fast (easy) we wont make a $

How can we do a $200 fist thru the wall patch if it only takes 5 mins and the numbnuts is home


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

millhouse said:


> How about a setting compound like Durabond with a longer
> setting time - like 240.


Mix it with warm water it will set faster, mix it with ice water it will set slower. 

Mix 20 minute with hot water and it will set while you're mixing it. Mix 5 minute with hot water and it will set before the water hits it.

It might be possible to engineer a product that goes on like bucket mud then, with a spray of a catalyzer it hardens but what's the point?


----------



## ATHI (Jul 19, 2013)

You should be posting this question to the clients that hire contractors to do their jobs. 

It comes down to what the customer is willing to pay not the contractor. 

There are alot of great expensive products I would like to install all the time but it's up to my clients if they want to pay for it. 

So even if I like it and think it's worth the extra money doesn't mean I will every get to use it. 

If it puts My bid higher then other contractors and the client sees no value in that extra expense I will not get the job.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

ATHI said:


> You should be posting this question to the clients that hire contractors to do their jobs.
> 
> It comes down to what the customer is willing to pay not the contractor.
> 
> ...


You don't pick your own material? Does the h/o go to the store with you and pay for the material?


----------



## ATHI (Jul 19, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> You don't pick your own material? Does the h/o go to the store with you and pay for the material?


I always pick my own material the only time a homeowner picks material is when it has to do with colour, styles and designs.

My estimates show labour, materials and taxes at the bottom.

If I use a mud that costs $10 more and it's a huge job and someone else uses a mud that is $10 less the customer will think I'm gouging them if my material costs come in hundreds more then the other companies when they are comparing material costs.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

ATHI said:


> I always pick my own material the only time a homeowner picks material is when it has to do with colour, styles and designs.
> 
> My estimates show labour, materials and taxes at the bottom.
> 
> If I use a mud that costs $10 more and it's a huge job and someone else uses a mud that is $10 less the customer will think I'm gouging them if my material costs come in hundreds more then the other companies when they are comparing material costs.


But it will reflect in your labor. You shouldn't tell them what you pay for material anyways, and everyone has different waist.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

ATHI said:


> and it's a huge job


Why would you use this product on a huge job? The only possible value is in time savings on small repairs. This product won't save any time on a moderate size job, even something like a room addition.


----------



## ATHI (Jul 19, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> But it will reflect in your labor. You shouldn't tell them what you pay for material anyways, and everyone has different waist.


I agree with the waste factor and you have to put a cushion in on the material side to cover for it (usually 10% for cut off and waste).

It's a pretty standard practice around here to list labour, material and tax. I don't give a material list or a break down of material prices just one number at the bottom of the estimate.

The reason material around here is a standard practice around here is to show the clients how much they are actually paying for labour. 

Alot of them will think that 95% of your price is labour and profit if you don't have the 3 seperate numbers at the bottom of the estimate.

Even when I go to my mechanic he will have labour, material and tax at the bottom of the invoice.


----------



## Schwatt (Aug 8, 2013)

thom said:


> Lets add to that:
> Tapes itself
> Floats itself
> Sands itself
> ...


ROFL

:thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

OP posted twice and skedaddled.

Awesome.

Andy.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

millhouse said:


> How about a setting compound like Durabond with a longer
> setting time - like 240.


http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-durabond-setting-type-joint-compound.html

180-240 minutes


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> God you guys are a bunch of azzholes.
> Funny, yes.
> But a bunch of azzholes.


Pretty unique group, where we dislike all the human drama, manufacturer's drama, government drama, we just want to work with our hands to build something.

And when we finally get there to actually do what we like, do something we can touch, it sucks and smells like urine....and is laughing at you, saying, 'you'll be back....'


----------



## GTBuilds (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, fast mud is around, and the only problem I can see is that it can start to set before some folks are done smoothing it.

The spray mud is intriguing (as a subsequent coating) but I wonder how self-leveling it would be?

I say that because, in my experience, even after sanding a dry seam, there are often small debits that are deeper that the surface. In addition, I find it's often necessary to create a wider feathered edge on subsequent coats, and I wonder if that would not increase sanding.

I think the spray-on is the most interesting, but I think it might be good to use it in conjunction with troweling anyway.


----------



## Itrimit (Aug 28, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The cat usually doesn't kill the mouse until it gets bored with playing.


Lord let this mouse be dead. While i have your attention I have invented a new drywall that tastes like cheese with vitamins in it. Now workers won't have to take breaks they can just work with a scrap dangling from their mouths. One bonus is at the end of the day you release some rats into the area. Bingo by morning the place is **** and span no time wasted cleaning up! I'm also thinking of selling the fat rats to fancy restaurants and third world countries. How much would you pay for this? One million dollars? I'm still in the research and development stage so any other flavours you can think of would be helpful. I'd ask the first inventor to team up with me but I'm sure NASA has already scooped him up.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A taco flavored board would probably better suit the drywall trade. JS.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Right, someone already invented 5 minute mud. I just never see it on the shelves anymore. But you can still get 5 minute mud by adding pickle seasoning to 20 minute mud.
> 
> Your second idea I might try. But you can already create a smooth surface fast by mixing your own five minute mud, applying two layers, and then going over it again with One Time. You'll get a perfectly flat surface with no sanding. I don't see how your idea would work though, you're thinking of a curing compound? If you only sprayed the surface then the middle and back end of the mud wouldn't be affected.


We have 5 minute mud aplenty here. And if you just mix 20 minute mud in a dirty pan it reduces it's dry rate down close to 5 minutes. You can also add sheetrock dust as an accelerator.


----------



## AzHikeAndBike (Sep 30, 2015)

*Update ?*

Did you develop upon your spray on activator idea?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

AzHikeAndBike said:


> Did you develop upon your spray on activator idea?


The thread is a couple of years old. You've been tricked by the related posts feature, which generally shows you a bunch of old threads, and allows us older members to mock you for not noticing that. I have only done it about 100 times, and probably have a few more in me.

Welcome to Contractor Talk.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The thread is a couple of years old. You've been tricked by the related posts feature, which generally shows you a bunch of old threads, and allows us older members to mock you for not noticing that. I have only done it about 100 times, and probably have a few more in me.
> 
> Welcome to Contractor Talk.


Proof: I just "thanked" TNT's post.

arf, arf, arf!!!


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I wanted to invent a chalkline that snaps 16" centers


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Shellbuilder said:


> I wanted to invent a chalkline that snaps 16" centers



Now THAT would be brilliant.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

This old thread popped up so I'll add my idea: Solvent based mud for small patches, like the 5-minute solvent based spray texture. No mixing, fast drying. Better have a tight fitting lid. Hot mud sets fast but it can still take forever to dry.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

inventorman said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm an inventor and I have a formula in mind for a faster setting mud that you can sand. I'm considering going through the process of research and development on it but I need some real life feedback from actual contractors to see if it would sell or not.
> 
> ...


Use quick set lite. That sands very easy. You can also throw in hand fulls of plaster of paris to accelerate drying. Why pay more? 

I haven't read any other responses. Just the first one. I apologize if I'm repeating others.


----------

